# Does he look healthy?



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm planning to buy this budgie as a mate for Hoşaf and I really like his color. Does he look healthy?(Especially beak and ceres)
His back is very beautiful and he has clearwings so it is a match for hoşaf










Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking at his overall physical appearance, he does seem to be in very good shape health wise.
Regarding the beak and cere I'm seeing a few tiny dots and from the photo I can't tell for sure if that is the beginning of scaly face mites or if the skin on the cere is in the process of moulting.

If you do decide to get this budgie, be sure to quarantine him for at least 30 days in a different room and cage away from your Hosaf. This is done as preventative measure to avoid any potential illness from being spread to Hosaf.
If this male budgie does have a mild case of mites, this can easily be addressed with Ivermectin spot on treatment where you apply a drop of the product on the back of the neck and directly into the skin. After treatment you will also need to wash and the disinfect the whole cage and accessories.
You can take advantage of the quarantine time to treat the male budgie if it really is confirmed that he has mites.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

He is definitely a lovely looking budgie, Are his feet normal from that picture he is sitting with only one on show properly. I also agree with Aluz regarding his beak, Let's hope he is a winner and joins your home.:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is absolutely beautiful  

I would agree with Aluz concerning the mites, but his feathers are clean and neat and his stance looks good. 

Keep us posted on your decision!


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

He certainly is a pretty bird!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good looking bird, and he look's healthy. If he has mites it is early and 
very treatable, hope you get him...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*A very handsome fellow indeed and I fully agree with aluz with regard to quarantine and the treatment for mites. 

Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*


----------

